# January Thaw Frolic



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Temperatures got up in the 50s today here in CT so I took the does out for some exercise! 

The all white doe is our newest addition, she is half kiko and I think she has the sweetest face! She does that thing that drives us all crazy - always throwing her head back!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice herd! My lamancha doe loves putting her front feet up on the shed and doing "neck yoga" every morning. I guess they like a good stretch!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It looks like the white one's saying " bring on the springtime and sunshine" !!. They look like they love being out and about...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure look happy to be out there!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Cute cute! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, they are enjoying the nice day.


----------

